# Green sailor, NEED ADVICE about boats and Marinas Chesapeake Bay area MD



## Keyframe42 (Aug 24, 2020)

Read a few of these things so far, so, midlife crisis want to sail. I have about 18 hours of sail time so far, and one wife who pretends to be interested. Interested in cruising eventually, playing in the bay and Gunkholing first until i get good enough for Blue Water not to seem irresponsible. (Obvioulsy I have and am reading alot so I can use terms and not seems an idiot). I am looking to buys a boat and find a marina to keep it in.

Here is my thinking on Boats... I want to sail by myself or with my wife, and occasionally friends or my kids, when I am better. I am very attracted to the Halman 21 ( just love the look) but I was looking at a Compac 23, Flicka 20 (a bit pricey for my first boat) and now a Sovereign 23 ( everything has less than a 4ft draft, a little deep maybe for the chesapeake). did learn on a Catalina 22 but the full or fin keel and extra stability (stiffness) seem like a good idea. Played with the idea of 11 to 15 foot fractional sloop to learn but then i can't do the things I want to do, plus I would have to pay for storage anyway and it seems about as cheap to be in a marina as put a boat in storage ( and i don't have to launch or tow it).

Also, I have this dream of hanging out at marina's and offering help to other sailboat owners with maintenance and repairs, so i can learn more about taking care of my boat. I am handy enough with carpentry and mechanical stuff and a little better with electronics but rigging and fiberglass scare me. I know reading about fixing fiberglass is not gonna be super helpful, have done enough drywall work to know the difference between reading and working with materials and YouTube videos only get you so far. The trick here seems to be find the right marina. 

So please give me advice


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and the sport. Your approach sure sounds reasonable and well considered. My bet is you'll do just fine.

I'm not from the Chessie, but many here are. I'm sure you'll get some pointers. Again, welcome. Keep us up to date on your progress.


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

Where are you interested in sailing on the bay? Often that depends on where you live and how long you are willing to drive to get to the boat. I'm way up the top of the Chesapeake, lots of places to drop anchor and usually I'm on the boat for a couple hours while others are still driving south. On the other hand below the Annapolis bridge the water is wider and the wind often better.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Flickas are heavy. Really heavy. Something like 6000 pounds which isn't something I would want in a 20 ft boat. They also tend to be expensive due to their cult following.

Halmans are heavy too, but less than half the weight of a Flicka. They are nice boats if you want a salty looking full keel ~20 footer. They are not fast boats, so you would want a good outboard.


----------



## Keyframe42 (Aug 24, 2020)

Dfok said:


> Where are you interested in sailing on the bay? Often that depends on where you live and how long you are willing to drive to get to the boat. I'm way up the top of the Chesapeake, lots of places to drop anchor and usually I'm on the boat for a couple hours while others are still driving south. On the other hand below the Annapolis bridge the water is wider and the wind often better.


I am looking around maybe 15 minutes by car up and down Annapolis, The farthest North I am currently considering is a place called Hammock Island Marina, it is all sailboats and I thought that might be nice. I am looking as far South as Deale, but a good cheap slip withe decent folk could change that easily. A pool and bar would be nice, but not necessary. I am hoping to spend more time sailing than at a pool, the bar may be another story depending how the sailing goes. I think i want good winds and space not to be crowded, but then I am not looking to race, just learn more and eventually work my way up and down the bay gunk holing. I was thinking the waters right at Annapolis might be a little too busy for a novice, and it would intimidate me.


----------



## Keyframe42 (Aug 24, 2020)

Arcb said:


> Flickas are heavy. Really heavy. Something like 6000 pounds which isn't something I would want in a 20 ft boat. They also tend to be expensive due to their cult following.
> 
> Halmans are heavy too, but less than half the weight of a Flicka. They are nice boats if you want a salty looking full keel ~20 footer. They are not fast boats, so you would want a good outboard.


 Yeah i am really a babe in the woods here, The more boats I look at the more I think a Haman or Flicka might be paying more for what I want to look like than what i need, I looked at a sovereign 23, and just saw a Bayfield 25 advertised I am interested in. This is not supposed be my forever boat, just the boat I learn on until i know enough to know what i want.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Wasn't trying to steer you away from the Hallman, they are nice boats. No ~20 ft boat with a fixed shoal keel is likely to be a speed machine. I wouldn't strike it off your list. Nice gunkholers.

Bayfield 25 is a lot more boat to take care of and won't likely perform a lot better than a Halman 21. Nice boats too though.

Swing keels are a good option in that size range of you are looking for something shallow draft.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Something like a Pearson 26, might be worth looking at. Sturdy enough to handle most weather, 4 ft draft. Not easily trailerable though.


----------

